# Sunrise And Sunset Dappledot Help



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2018)

The first day of the second half and I can already tell I won?t be able to complete it without help.  The spawn rates are dismal and the catch rates are just as bad, if not worse.  I would really appreciate it if anyone could share them with me.  I?ll do my best to share back.  My ID is in my signature, just post and I?ll add you.  Thank you in advance!

P.S. My flowers aren?t bloomed yet but they will be in a few hours.


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 11, 2018)

Added you on ACPC. I'll do my best to help you out. Understand the feeling when it comes to this part of the event.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2018)

Ryumia said:


> Added you on ACPC. I'll do my best to help you out. Understand the feeling when it comes to this part of the event.



Thank you!  When I get some more dappledots I’ll be sure to help you back.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2018)

Bump!  Still need help.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2018)

I'll leave you some when I can


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2018)

Bcat said:


> I'll leave you some when I can



Thanks hun. <3


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2018)

just left you 10


----------



## abby10 (Jul 12, 2018)

I'll add you! I have some to share and would appreciate having some left for me! I always hate the second half of flower events. So stressful


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2018)

abby10 said:


> I'll add you! I have some to share and would appreciate having some left for me! I always hate the second half of flower events. So stressful



I agree!  And thank you very much.  I’ll share back once i get some more. c:


----------

